# striped trifecta



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A buddy and I launched around 8am this morning at simpson river pier. We both caught our fair share of specks and reds all day long. To highlight the day, Philip caught two nice white bass to go with my 4lb hybrid and 6lb striper. The striper and hybrid hit a magic little cotton cordel crankbait of mine. That lure catches anything! Philip's whites were caught on a rapala. 

I'd post some pics if anyone could tell me how to do it from an HTC EVO. I can't figure it out.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report sounds like a great day. You need a photobucket acct to post from your phone copy the direct link go to manage attachments at the bottom of post and paste it in the appropriate spot


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Fishing there in the morning, hope i have the same luck.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the catch. Download the app forum runner and you can post pictures and view the forum much easier.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try that tomorrow. Bedtime now, been a long day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

very cool report. gotta love the variety on the gulf coast


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Forum Runner works great, thanks. I'd have had many more reports on here, I just didn't want to post without pics. 

So, am I right about the species? Are those striped, white, and hybrid bass? 

Sadly, Philip is only holding one fish. His largest fish dwarfed that one, but mysteriously disappeared leaving only a mangled metal stringer clip. Hate to think about what happened to that fish.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Just did some research. Phil's might be a small striper, or they could all be hybrids, anybody know?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Body depth looks a little shallow to be a white bass. Staright, non-broken stripes point to a striper. Here's a pic I found of a large white bass.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, they are all hybrids. Looked at tons of pics online, sorry about the misleading topic.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Might be to far to paddle but if you want to get into the hybrids, fish the intake structure at gulf power. Just go after 6pm when they are finished running coal for the day so you don't get in the way if the tug moving barges.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Body depth looks a little shallow to be a white bass. Staright, non-broken stripes point to a striper. Here's a pic I found of a large white bass.


 
He's right; deep bodies and broken lines are hybrids, a result of a FWC stocking program. Longer bodied fish with straight lines likely are true stripers. I caught two hybrids in the same area this weekend. They only topped 3 lbs but still a great fight! Both came from the opening of creek mouths; the first on a 1/3 oz spoon and the second on a mirrodine.


----------

